# One Crazy Turkey



## Glenn Bartley (May 8, 2019)

Definitely one of the most striking birds in Guatemala has to be the Ocellated Turkey. What a weird looking bird!!!

I just uploaded a gallery from my recent trip to Guatemala here if anyone is interested:



Glenn Bartley Nature Photography - Guatemala 2019


----------



## Click (May 8, 2019)

Great shots. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Pape (May 8, 2019)

amazing pics!


----------



## storioni (May 8, 2019)

Awesome, aswell as all other photos on that link!!


----------



## ethanz (May 8, 2019)

I think that bird might say the same about you!

Indeed, that is a very interesting turkey. He looks very fearsome with the feathers spread out, almost like a peacock.


----------



## JuanMa (May 9, 2019)

Amazing pics, amazing colours, amazing all.


----------

